# What type of lizard is this??? :o



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I didn't want to high jack that thread about the mysterious tinc but what type of this lizard i this? Thanks


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Uracentron azureum


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

funny how that animal comes from Brazil, yet it looks so much like a Uromastix from Africa


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

That bad boy is aboreal too....and eats mainly ants. They are really really pricy when they come in.

I believe they are called thorny-tail iguanas or club-tail iguanas in SA.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Julio said:


> funny how that animal comes from Brazil, yet it looks so much like a Uromastix from Africa


Three cheers for convergent evolution!


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

JoshH said:


> That bad boy is aboreal too....and eats mainly ants. They are really really pricy when they come in.
> 
> I believe they are called thorny-tail iguanas or club-tail iguanas in SA.


They are available? I think I just saw that EXACT pic in an article about newly discovered species. Was the article I read that old?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

mtolypetsupply said:


> They are available? I think I just saw that EXACT pic in an article about newly discovered species. Was the article I read that old?


Not sure if that exact species has come in, but there have been Uracentron up for sale before. Always over $1000 for one, I remember a pair for around $3000 or so, but that was over 5 years ago.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If they are from the reserve in Amapa, Brazil, wouldn't that make their importation illegal?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

wow. very interesting. i like.


----------

